# HATE PAGE



## luciferzone (Feb 14, 2006)

please tell me what you really hate,mother inlaws,girlfreinds,barking dogs.anything or noun

anyone who's says they hate me will get a prize


----------



## PacmanXSA (Nov 15, 2004)

Team RIP.

Period.

















Pac


----------



## psrotten (Jan 27, 2004)

mother in laws
people that suck lol


----------



## luciferzone (Feb 14, 2006)

PacmanXSA said:


> Team RIP.
> 
> Period.
> 
> ...


right on pacaman you got the first post


----------



## shredder_fury (Aug 25, 2006)

PacmanXSA said:


> Team RIP.
> 
> Period.
> 
> ...


 (((wat i hate))) it happened before---is waking up to ur girlfriend as she is holding another pair of someone elses panties ,,,,, and she asks the dreaded question(((((







who's are these!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! dammmmmmm dats a tough one to get around!!


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

my mother

immigrants that come here and dont bother to learn english


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

I hate pacus and the trix rabbit.


----------



## shredder_fury (Aug 25, 2006)

mike123 said:


> my mother
> 
> immigrants that come here and dont bother to learn english


 dammmmm thats a good one mike123


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

shredder_fury said:


> my mother
> 
> immigrants that come here and dont bother to learn english


 dammmmm thats a good one mike123
[/quote]

Ditto, im an illegal hater and mexicans who dont learn any english hater


----------



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

i hate way to many things 
but what i really hate are taxes


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

i read that quick and thought you said texas lol


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

luciferzone said:


> please tell me what you really hate,mother inlaws,girlfreinds,barking dogs.anything or noun
> 
> anyone who's says they hate me will get a prize


my mother-in-law is ok....its her daughter i fking hate


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

I hate hangovers
And waking up to find messages from random people saying things like 'I cant believe you did that last night' but they don't frikin tell you what you did and leave you to ponder just exactly what you got up to last night.


----------



## bigboi (May 3, 2006)

Fake People!!!!


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

whistling, especially those old people who whistle the same little part of a tune over and over as tehy walk..


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

arrogance.......I am the only one who can be arrogant!


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

you


----------



## luciferzone (Feb 14, 2006)

View attachment 120694


rocker said:


> you


congrats rocker here is your prize,it will help you enjoy all those lonly nights

simply send your adress and it will mailed to promtly

View attachment 120695


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

i was joking but ok


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

i hate people who arent infidels

INFIDEL PRIDE WHAT WHAT!


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2006)

my wife


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

MotherFukers that are on welfair and sh*t for free!! why I have to work for everything I own..


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Fresh2salt said:


> MotherFukers that are on welfair and sh*t for free!! why I have to work for everything I own..


X2. PIsses me off more than foreigners who cant speak the language or drive right.
I cant stand free loading welfare dwellers!


----------



## luciferzone (Feb 14, 2006)




----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

i have a lot of hate. But those FUCKERS in the street preaching about jesus. I want to crack them in the balls everytime i see them they make me so angry. I wish i could make a law so the only time they could spew their moronic propaganda would be prison. How is it any different than nazis? Except its legal to brainwash kids in schools, by their parents, in the f*cking streets?


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

OK.. here is my list in no particular order----

long walks in the park
Ohio State Football
racist people
Goldfish
the Oxygen Channel
ignorant people
over-use of smilies
credit cards
Ford Motors
fat people
games delaye because of lightning
Copyrights
my neighbor


----------



## luciferzone (Feb 14, 2006)

:rasp:


----------



## Oheye8one2 (Nov 8, 2005)

abbalahdun said:


> mother in laws
> people that suck lol


 some people that suck are wonderfull people- just for that reason.


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

i hate little kids !

oh and having sex.. its so hard putting her back in her chair


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

stupid and ignorant people is my pet-peve


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

Skunkbudfour20 said:


> stupid and ignorant people is my pet-peve


so u hate me?


----------



## Badrad1532 (Apr 15, 2006)

stubbing toes, Thats what I hate. Oh and the Pittsburgh Steelers


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2006)

Hatred itself..


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

girls who gag



Fresh2salt said:


> MotherFukers that are on *welfair* and sh*t for free!! why I have to work for everything I own..


People who can't spell the sh*t.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

i just hate people and the things they do, like all of you and anyone else i encounter in the world


----------



## luciferzone (Feb 14, 2006)

joey said:


> i just hate people and the things they do, like all of you and anyone else i encounter in the world


sounds like a futer rip member.







will have to the team


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

luciferzone said:


> i just hate people and the things they do, like all of you and anyone else i encounter in the world


sounds like a futer rip member.:laugh: will have to the team
[/quote]

F-U-T-U-R-E

Why can't any of the younger generation spell or figure out how to use a spell checker?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Fear itself.

no.

wait.

I'll agree with taxes...

and traffic cops.


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

f*cking cops in my town who are no good... All they do is pull you over for being out past curfew, driving 10+ over the speed limit, or supposidly checking you for "drugs" cause they are suspicious... Worst cops in the world, they have no idea what their limits are.. Luckily they are slowly getting replaced by younger, more reasonable cops..


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

I also hate traffic cops and taxes ace!!! And Bill Ford for owning the Lions. And Ohio State football. And Michigan State basketball. And my boss.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

kove32 said:


> f*cking cops in my town who are no good... All they do is pull you over for being out past curfew, driving 10+ over the speed limit, or supposidly checking you for "drugs" cause they are suspicious... Worst cops in the world, they have no idea what their limits are.. *Luckily they are slowly getting replaced by younger, more reasonable cops*..


I never thought I'd hear that sentence!!!

I wish there was a solution to cops that abuse their power. It makes all of the really hard-working and life-saving and respectable cops look bad.

I also hate sock-puppets


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

every reason is a right to hate.

i hate weakness, in all its forms.

and i most of the immigrants in this contry, esp those fuckers that are planning terror agains the israely and american embassies. great start terror in the contry that has fed you youre whole misserable life you worthles piece of sh*t.

thats it:

/goes to roof with awp ....


----------



## Morpheus (Feb 12, 2004)

Lazy people

Getting stuck behind a bus when youre late for work

Loudmouths

When you buy beers from the shop and they are warm even though you got them out of the fridge

People who constantly bitch and whine about their job. FKN LEAVE THEN IF YOU HATE IT SO MUCH!!!

The celebrity obsessed media in my country

Liverpool fc and anyone associated with them


----------



## kookykay23 (Jul 30, 2006)

stupid people


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

kookykay23 said:


> stupid people


then you need to avoid this lounge at ALL COSTS


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

acestro said:


> stupid people


then you need to avoid this lounge at ALL COSTS















[/quote]


----------



## kookykay23 (Jul 30, 2006)

C0Rey said:


> stupid people


then you need to avoid this lounge at ALL COSTS







:laugh:
[/quote]

:laugh:
[/quote]


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

Hate it how you can get with any of the girls that you don't want... but when it comes to the ones you truely like, they usually end up screwing you over!!


----------



## g rossi (Sep 24, 2006)

nathan butler


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

black people who shoot guns and fight at front of my apartment at 3 in the f*cking morning...


----------



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

don matingley


----------



## luciferzone (Feb 14, 2006)




----------



## P boost (Sep 17, 2006)

Nothing like being on a first date and come out of the movies to find your car stolen !

SO I HATE THE FUCKERS WHO STOLE MY CAR LAST MONTH!


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

as copied from RIP thread

/







at all stupid people

/says get out of the US if you can't understand english

/doesn't like repeating 'pay before 12 noon or you can't stay tonight' twenty thousand times

/thinks you should understand the first 5

/











P boost said:


> Nothing like being on a first date and come out of the movies to find your car stolen !
> 
> SO I HATE THE FUCKERS WHO STOLE MY CAR LAST MONTH!


but now its a date you'll never forget! for more reasons than 1


----------



## g rossi (Sep 24, 2006)

ok lol


----------



## P boost (Sep 17, 2006)

KumbiaQueens said:


> Nothing like being on a first date and come out of the movies to find your car stolen !
> 
> SO I HATE THE FUCKERS WHO STOLE MY CAR LAST MONTH!


but now its a date you'll never forget! for more reasons than 1
[/quote]

You have that right........


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

kenneth said:


> my wife


i love her.........i mean i have loved her (from behind)


----------



## luciferzone (Feb 14, 2006)




----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)




----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

stupidity and disrespect.


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

oO, AANNDD i hate people who cant do their jobs. especially when I have to work with them. If I tell you how its supposed to be done 5 different times, maybe you should listen!

ooh, TOP! hahahah


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

I hate people that jump on the winning team bandwagon... you know that people that suddenly start wearing steeler stuff and bragging like they have been a fan for years. I f*cking hate that.. I also hate the dallas cowboys.


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

i dont know if anyone said but the obvious........................WORK


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

Alright I don’t hate my work, I just don’t like going. I guess the one thing I cant stand would be(Previously stated) is not being able to get a girl you want knowing that she likes someone that is completely wrong for her.


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

i hate the patriots loosing right now...


----------



## luciferzone (Feb 14, 2006)

:rasp:


----------



## raymond999 (Jun 19, 2006)

i hate this thread :rasp: haha


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

i hate when people call mma "ultimate fighting."

i hate when people ask me what i train, and when i respond with "jiujitsu" they ask "is that like karate?"

i hate stupid game testers in the qa department that think they're better than the developers. quiet yourselves, all you do is play f*cking video games.

i hate f*ck bags that think they're the center of the universe and decide that they dont need to use crosswalks, let alone yield to oncoming traffic. for that reason, i don't brake, i gas.

even more than the previous f*ck bags, i hate the f*ck bags that get angry when you don't stop for them.

i hate when people pronounce "similar" as "simular"

i hate fauxhawks

i hate the new mohawk trend. no, you're not original because you have mohawk and it doesn't make you cool. it was original when the punks started wearing, not when it showed up in gq magazine.

i hate people that drive slow as f*ck in the carpool lane. IT'S NOT THERE FOR YOU TO DRIVE IN BECAUSE YOU FEEL SPECIAL. IT'S THERE SO THAT PEOPLE WHO CARPOOL CAN GET TO POINT B FASTER. simply put, if you're driving slower than the fast lane then get the f*ck out.

i hate the department chair for criticizing work that he cannot do. you were not and are not an animator. you're a motion graphics artist, and a crappy one at that. don't sit around on your high horse acting pompous and putting down student work when you couldn't do any better. i've seen your sh*t work. i hope you get your nuts cut off you lanky piece of sh*t.

i hate matt hughes

i hate chuck liddel

i hate everything emo. that includes greasy ass matted down hair, guys wearing girl jeans, eyeliner, and their whiney ass music.

i hate afi.

i hate guys that wear their sunglasses INSIDE. no, you don't look cool. in fact, you look like more of a douchebag than you already do.

i hate home depot and their whack ass customer service. lowes is better.

i hate the doormen at hollywood clubs. you work the f*cking door, you aren't sh*t. just because you own a $50 dollar suit and hold onto a clipboard doesn't mean diddly. i sh*t on your job.

i hate the armenians in glendale and its surrounding areas that think they own the f*cking world because they have money (or at least pretend to). yes, you may drive a nice bmw or benz, but it really means nothing when you live in a f*cking mud hut shanty.

that's all for now.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

i hate people who ask me what i hate. its none of your business what i hate.

jk

i hate people who think they're better than everyone else.

i hate people who expect getting tips when working. do your job well and i will tip accordingly. don't expect a tip for nothing.

i hate people who think they were first at something, chances are you weren't. they have been billions upon billions of people, someone did it before you.

i hate every cop that has pulled me over because i ride a motorcycle. don't be jealous you don't have one and can't pay for it yourself.

i hate people who take handouts and are given everything in life and don't know how to work for it themselves. too many unqualified people just relying on their parents for everything, car, food, house, money, job. "What are you gonna do after college?".... "I'm gonna work for my parents" or "My parents friends are gonna get me a job".... Get you a job? WORK FOR IT YOURSELF FUCKTARD

i hate hangovers


----------



## el-josho (Sep 25, 2006)

stupid pepole who make stupid comments


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

For fattykins,

I hate it when you are driving in the carpool lane and some moron behind you is flashing his lights because you are only going 75mpg.

I believe that the carpool lane is there to be safe... not speed...









even though it is the most unsafe lane...


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

When f'r's don't show up for work b/c they got drunk last night & are too hung over to come in and you gotta cover for them, especially when you have plans already & have to break them now.

F*CK YOU WHO DO THAT!!!


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> For fattykins,
> 
> I hate it when you are driving in the carpool lane and some moron behind you is flashing his lights because you are only going 75mpg.
> 
> ...


the carpool lane is there so that people who carpool will actually benefit. it was created to promote carpooling for the environment's sake, thus allowing only carpoolers to use that lane so that they won't have to sit through as much traffic.

75 is slower than i drive in regular lanes.


----------



## luciferzone (Feb 14, 2006)

fattykins said:


> i hate when people call mma "ultimate fighting."
> 
> i hate when people ask me what i train, and when i respond with "jiujitsu" they ask "is that like karate?"
> 
> ...


impressive fattykins best hate post thus far









One question: why do you hate the ice man,is it cause he pounds and has no style ?


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

fattykins said:


> For fattykins,
> 
> I hate it when you are driving in the carpool lane and some moron behind you is flashing his lights because you are only going 75mpg.
> 
> ...


the carpool lane is there so that people who carpool will actually benefit. it was created to promote carpooling for the environment's sake, thus allowing only carpoolers to use that lane so that they won't have to sit through as much traffic.

75 is slower than i drive in regular lanes.
[/quote]

Oh, I thought it was there to save fuel and promote safety. I didnt know it was there for people to break the law... my bad

DAMNIT LUCIFERZONE... revert to your original avatar...


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

what is the difference between jiujitsu and karate, i always thought they were very simular?


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

fattykins said:


> i hate when people call mma "ultimate fighting."
> 
> i hate when people ask me what i train, and when i respond with "jiujitsu" they ask "is that like karate?"
> 
> ...


you can read minds or something, if i called ms. cleo and asked "what i hate" that is almost exactly what she would say....


----------



## Nephthys010 (Feb 4, 2006)

I hate......

Hospital letters you know they only bring bad news

My real dad & his many many new wives with my many many step brothers & sisters

The college kids that throw their rubbish in my front garden everyday

My new dog that wont stop pissin in the house!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Films that promise so much but deliver nothing

Smoking now i've started i cant stop

The guy down my local aquarium i swear he bumps up the price coz he knows i have Piranhas

Computer virses & spywear

God there are so many things i think im gonna explode lol

Oh and people that dissapear from this site for 4 months then post in peoples threads like their opinon counts anymore or ever did
(sorry i've been really busy lol)


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

black people

just kidding









I hate emo *** kids, Nephthys010, Overly patriotic americans who do NOTHING for their country yet think they are superior for living there. If your going to say sh*t like 'we saved you in WW2' atleast understand what your saying and never say it unless you are in the military yourself. I hate...Mcdonalds, people who get offended too easily by JOKES. religion, people who try and make you smoke, people who tell people they shouldn't smoke, the fact that smoking is even a problem giving cancer to stupid people is a GOOD thing why stop it now.


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

I hate finals, i hate my retail buying teacher (God i hate that bitch), i hate customers that like to complain @ every single thing in d limo so that they can get discounts, i hate talking to stupid people.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

i hate pink


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

WolfFish said:


> i hate pink


Boooooo


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

PinKragon said:


> i hate pink


Boooooo








[/quote]
BOOOOO PINK HATERS!!!!!!!!

HOORAY BEER!!!!


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> For fattykins,
> 
> I hate it when you are driving in the carpool lane and some moron behind you is flashing his lights because you are only going 75mpg.
> 
> ...


the carpool lane is there so that people who carpool will actually benefit. it was created to promote carpooling for the environment's sake, thus allowing only carpoolers to use that lane so that they won't have to sit through as much traffic.

75 is slower than i drive in regular lanes.
[/quote]

Oh, I thought it was there to save fuel and promote safety. I didnt know it was there for people to break the law... my bad

DAMNIT LUCIFERZONE... revert to your original avatar...








[/quote]

um, no. you save fuel by carpooling. and an inscentive FOR carpooling is the carpool lane. and what sort of benefit could the carpool lane give? possibly, just maybe, getting through traffic just a bit faster because you and your coworkers are being good citizens and helping the environment. thus, i think you have things a little mixed up. if you're going slower than the fastest lane then you've defeated the purpose of even being in the carpool lane at all. and if you're backing up traffic then gtfo and let everyone else break the law.

on a related tangent, if EVERYONE is going 80mph and you're backing up cars, you're the one obstructing traffic.


----------



## luciferzone (Feb 14, 2006)

BUMP


----------



## blazednosferatu (Feb 27, 2006)

drama


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

i hate insomnia and not having enough money for an aplomado falcon even though i don't waste my money on crap like other people.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

i hater whaiting for month sand months for some lame ass Peruvain fish export comp to send me my MOTHERFCUKING FISH GIVEEE MEEEE MYYYYY FIIIISHHHHHH YOU LAMEEEEE RETAAAARDS!!!


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

i hate being owed money and not f*cking getting it when you want


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

People who walk incredibly slow and hold you up.


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

I hate all those "doing sh!t with celebreties" reality tv shows.. You know, dancing with the stars, skating with celebreties, etc...


----------



## luciferzone (Feb 14, 2006)

I hate people on bicycle's that think they own the road


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

i hate people who hate people on bicycles


----------



## luciferzone (Feb 14, 2006)

NJKILLSYOU said:


> i hate people who hate people on bicycles


~also hate's people from jersey


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

also hates people that hate people from jersey









and people from kansas, go join the lollipop guild!


----------



## luciferzone (Feb 14, 2006)




----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

I have anyone that drives a car.

2 Wheels FTW!


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

b_ack51 said:


> I have anyone that drives a car.
> 
> 2 Wheels FTW!


What is FTW???


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

fattykins said:


> I have anyone that drives a car.
> 
> 2 Wheels FTW!


What is FTW???
[/quote]

"for the win!!!!"


----------



## mr_rob_boto (Aug 31, 2003)

I hate 
-zombies
-my cell phone
-ass holes that try to run in the elevator as soon as it opens when I want to get out
-people who bitch about hangovers-Drink More, you wont get 'em!
-that big black man at work who tries to make me feel Uncomfortable because he probably thinks I'm racist but I'm not, I just havn't had the opportunity of having a black friend
-nicotine 
-my peruvian highback rhom
-any synthetic drug
-needles
-having to type words in MS Word before I post a reply because I don't know how to spell everything yet
-the fact that I had to stop smoking pot otherwise I wouldn't hate any of these things


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

mr_rob_boto said:


> I hate
> -having to type words in MS Word before I post a reply because I don't know how to spell everything yet


umm get a google tool bar it has a spell check built in

i hate forgetting to use it.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

> I agree that the carpool lane is for "getting through traffic just a bit faster", but I disagree with going 80 MPH in it. I think the carpool is there to get through traffic with less stop and go.


The carpool lane is to save time on commutes, save gas, and lessens traffic all to get you from point A to point B faster due to the amount of vehicles on the road. The carpool lane isn't the autobahn, there is a speed limit.


----------



## mr_rob_boto (Aug 31, 2003)

oh, and I hate roommates...the douche bag kind that swear and hit things while playing video games while you are trying to sleep because you have to f*cking get up at 6 in the stupid morning


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

i hate celebrities who think they matter and the people who care about what celebrities do. I especially hate people who go on big brother or some stupid tv show to get famous...and then get rich off it.

I HATE how boring billionaires and millionaires are. If i had 50 billion like bill gates the whole world would be affected by it. I would buy everyones underwear or something that would be funny and interesting. Why are there only evil geniuses in movies...bill gates could be so amazing but he doesn't even try.

I also hate muslims or whoever it is that get so offended by everything. Why should we care? They burn flags etc and we can't say a bad word about their god or draw a picture? Why don't we just let them kill each other and THEN steal all their resources, why waste money killing them?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

WolfFish said:


> i hate celebrities who think they matter and the people who care about what celebrities do. I especially hate people who go on big brother or some stupid tv show to get famous...and then get rich off it.


Oh ya, I can't stand those fake, empty, meaningless attention whores








The world would be so much better without those people...


----------



## Guru (Apr 20, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> i hate celebrities who think they matter and the people who care about what celebrities do. I especially hate people who go on big brother or some stupid tv show to get famous...and then get rich off it.


Oh ya, I can't stand those fake, empty, meaningless attention whores








The world would be so much better without those people...
[/quote]
I Totolaly Agree.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> i hate celebrities who think they matter and the people who care about what celebrities do. I especially hate people who go on big brother or some stupid tv show to get famous...and then get rich off it.


Oh ya, I can't stand those fake, empty, meaningless attention whores








The world would be so much better without those people...
[/quote]

:cough: paris hilton :cough:

I don't mind real celebrities. I personally just hate the rich kids who use their parents money to think they are celebrities.


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

WolfFish said:


> i
> I also hate muslims or whoever it is that get so offended by everything. Why should we care? They burn flags etc and we can't say a bad word about their god or draw a picture? Why don't we just let them kill each other and THEN steal all their resources, why waste money killing them?


X10


----------



## luciferzone (Feb 14, 2006)

BUMP


----------



## luciferzone (Feb 14, 2006)

IHATE HAVING TO REBOOT BECAUSE OF SPY WARE ARHHHH


----------



## lastgreengarden (Sep 13, 2006)

windows because of spyware and all that junk you guys are always complaining about, i guess i hate you guys.... not spyware... but whatever, go get yourself a MAC


----------



## luciferzone (Feb 14, 2006)

lastgreengarden said:


> windows because of spyware and all that junk you guys are always complaining about, i guess i hate you guys.... not spyware... but whatever, go get yourself a MAC


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

lastgreengarden said:


> windows because of spyware and all that junk you guys are always complaining about, i guess i hate you guys.... not spyware... but whatever, go get yourself a MAC


MAC???

ewwwwwww


----------



## dominog1 (Jan 3, 2006)

I hate family members, who always repeat themselves, same stories again and again, you've got to listen to be polite but deep down you want to tell them to stop damn repeating


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

I hate Jeremy Kyle.
I also hate it when you ask someone a question and they reply with the answer to a completely different question!


----------



## xiiutao (Jan 8, 2006)

NegativeCamber said:


> OK.. here is my list in no particular order----
> 
> long walks in the park
> *Ohio State Football*
> ...


Don't be JEALOUS! HAHA Go Buckeyes!

I hate people that don't value or want an education.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

I hate mustard


----------



## lastgreengarden (Sep 13, 2006)

lol


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

b_ack51 said:


> > I agree that the carpool lane is for "getting through traffic just a bit faster", but I disagree with going 80 MPH in it. I think the carpool is there to get through traffic with less stop and go.
> 
> 
> The carpool lane is to save time on commutes, save gas, and lessens traffic all to get you from point A to point B faster due to the amount of vehicles on the road. The carpool lane isn't the autobahn, there is a speed limit.


Totally agree with you. You will go faster (up to speed limit) in the carpool lane, due to less traffic. I hate when some ahole gets in an accident in the carpool and backs up the whole freeway. From my experience, it was typically someone trying to go 1mph faster or cutting someone off with the hopes of getting to work 10 secs earlier when they should have left home 10 mins early. Now we all have to suffer...


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl (Sep 7, 2006)

i hate...
.... waking up for work and having to get out of my warm bed , when I could be warmly snuggled next to fattykins.
... bird poop that gets on my car after a nice car wash
... driving to work and coming close to running over one of those immigrants hanging out at home depot that is next to my building.
... obnoxious men that whistle and say "hoy! amiga! blah blah blah" whatever the f*ck they're saying.
... hair in my food at a restaurant
... picking up/ stepping on dog poop
... fattykins stupid ex gf
... people that judge me and dont f*cking know me
... slow people in the fast lane
... tail gaters (i have a remedy for this one... just keep swerving on the road.. not too crazily... but enough to make that sucka stop tail gating)
... traffic 
... asians that try to act cholo
... cholos that try to act suave
... f*cking trendy tools 
... guys that are way too metro sexual that they take longer then me to get ready (luckily... i do not have this problem with fattykins... he keeps it real)
... roided guys at the gym (you think you're hot sh*t but really... you just look like sh*t to me)
... girls under 18 that dress lke hoe's
... when i have no internet access
... my coworkers, they can suck a fatty
... my geezer c*nt boss
... ehhh i have some more.. but this will do for now.

Oh... I'm not a hater, just an excellent observer/analyzer. =)


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Jiam Ji Girl said:


> i hate...
> .... waking up for work and having to get out of my warm bed , when I could be warmly snuggled next to fattykins.
> ... bird poop that gets on my car after a nice car wash
> ... driving to work and coming close to running over one of those immigrants hanging out at home depot that is next to my building.
> ...


"Stepping on poop" for the win!!!


----------

